# how much feed?



## .netDude (Nov 26, 2004)

This site:
http://www.umext.maine.edu/piscataquis/feedpig.htm
states that it'd take 540lbs of grain to raise a hog from feeder to finish. Does that seem accurate?


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

What kind of pig? What environment will it be kept in? Is the grain the only feed it will receive? What's the formulation for that grain? What do you consider "finish"? Likewise at what age will it be weaned/become your "feeder"?

Far too many variables to answer just "yes" or "no".


----------



## .netDude (Nov 26, 2004)

Assume dry lot when weather permitting, inside barn for now, Yorkshire around 5-6 wks old to start, around 250 lbs finish. As for the formulation, the site only lists protein percentage based on 3 different weight groups and suggests there may be supplemental table scraps/veggies/pasture. The reason that I ask is that I used to feed a whole lot more soaked whole corn and soybean meal than 540 lbs when I raised them years ago; perhaps I was feeding way too much.


----------



## wildfrogs1 (Jan 25, 2011)

If the feeders are around 50 Lbs to start I woud think more like 600-625 Lbs of feed to get to 250. Would depend on protein % of feed.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I forgot about this thread... I'm surprised no one else has chimed in yet. 

The problem with saying it takes x pounds of feed to get a pig to market weight is that there are so many variables that can affect how many pounds it actually _does_ take. 

The pigs' propensity to put on lean weight: With yorks you should be in decent shape there. 

The environment in which they're reared: Honestly, a dirt lot is probably the single most expensive way to raise hogs. You will require more grain than both pasture systems and confinement systems because you are providing every bit of the hog's food and you're unable to control the environment to prevent them from expending energy needlessly to cope with their surroundings. 

The formulation of their feed: Crude Protein is just a small part of what's important. Even more important is the make up of that protein, the balance of amino acids. An unbalanced feed will have to be fed in much higher quantities than a balanced feed to achieve the same gain. 

I would wager you're going to use more than 540 lbs. How much more? Hard to say...


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The 540 lbs to take a 50 lb. feeder pig of a commercial breed to market weight is very close to accurate. The protein fed at different stages of growth is important to meet this goal. Free choice feed and water is to be available 24/7.


----------

